# Fountain Pen Info



## Seer (Aug 2, 2012)

Found this site through a search and thought it had some great info in it.
penspotters at rickconner.net


----------



## jj9ball (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link.  That is pretty cool.


----------

